# Ideas for Pregnancy Journal?



## nightkd

I've been looking for a pregnancy/maternity journal to write stuff down in, but I can't find a reasonably priced one that I like.

(If anyone wants to link me to one or anything, feel free)..

So I'm thinking about just getting a nice notebook and writing in all the questions etc that would be in a store-bought pregnancy book...

Any ideas of questions/sections etc?

I'm starting with "When did mummy find out she was pregnant?" "How did she feel?" "How did she tell daddy?"... Stuff like that. :)

Thanks!

xx


----------



## JennTheMomma

You can do an online one and then use those questions for your paper one. I've seen people use a scrapbook and do a pregnancy journal with that. I love pregnancy journals, I did one with Hunter and again with this one. Here are a few different online journals-

https://www.babycrowd.com/

https://earlypregnancy-symptom.info/pregnancy_journal.htm


----------



## nightkd

Wow, I didn't even think about looking for an online one!! Thanks :) 

We saw some nice baby journals in Babies R Us, but the questions at the beginning about the pregnancy etc, we were very sparse.... I was just going to get a nice Paperchase journal or something and maybe decorate the front of it with pregnancy stuff. :D


----------



## lorna84

babyworld.com do pregnancy journal too, all you need to do is register :D

https://www.babyworld.co.uk/community_intro/pregdiary_home.asp


----------

